# Donkeys or dogs?



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

My neighbor has had 2 goats killed by lions. They used the body to trap and kill the first one. That was maybe 6 months ago. The latest one I don't think they've done anything about. I'm getting ready to drop a grand or two on a couple of goats. It would be a huge loss mentally and financially if my goats were killed. 

Problem is my fence is not dog proof. The goats have 5 acres and don't challenge the fences.. I also have a dog that doesn't get along with others that well. So I'm not sure if I should be thinking of dogs or mini donkeys.


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't think a donkey would be a good match for a lion. Maybe coyotes, but I think a good trained dog is > a donkey, but a poorly trained one is a liability, and possibly a predator as well.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You need dogs if you have predators that large and not just one...you'll need at least a pair.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I have to agree on both points, especially about a poorly trained dog being a liability. However, if you have lions actively attacking, though, even a well trained dog is likely not to be much help. I'd get a pair of well trained dogs at least. Mountain lions can take down a single dog pretty easily, but with a pair they might be able to fight it off. Of course, one might be enough of a deterrent to at least make it think it can find an easier meal elsewhere.


----------



## farmercarrie (May 2, 2015)

Is it okay to add on to this question? I've actually been wondering the same thing, although I do have 2 dogs already... not really goat protector dogs, I don't think. However, I'm wondering about the goats and dogs... if goats are uncomfortable with dogs, can dogs still be good protectors? Will goats get used to the dogs as long as they don't threaten the goats?


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

My goats were initially afraid of the dog (now dogs), but she made herself unimposing and worked her way in. She had been raised with goats though. 

One dog might deter a cat, but most say dogs work better in pairs. I just got my second and my first seems happy I took that step. I think a cougar would win if fighting two dogs to the death (I'm not sure about this), but most predators do not want to get injured in order to get a meal. It usually means death if infection sets in. I think two dogs would at least get some licks in and thus not make an easy target. I'm sure a cougar would avoid one dog too- if other game is available.


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm not any kind of expert mind you- I've only had my first dog for 10 or so months. This is just mostly stuff I've read


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

My doe, who I got at 2 years old, is still terrified of dogs, even though her previous owners had one. We don't have any, but anytime one comes on the property, she freaks out (she's a bit neurotic). However, I don't think that prevented the LGD at her previous home from doing his job.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Is there a such thing as Lion proofing a barn? Their barn is 12x40 all enclosed with sheet metal except the front. I have a horse panel gate in front with the wire cattle panels. Wonder if I can nail up boards the rest of the way up to deter anything from jumping in. Will take a pic so you all can see what I mean.


----------



## farmercarrie (May 2, 2015)

I would love to see, BrokenArrowRanch. I've been following this thread, and the more I think about it, I would prefer to put the goats in a safe barn at night rather than add another animal or two at this time. I was told that the goats hate to be enclosed at all, but so far they like their little "safe" houses and pallet house we built. I think if they had enough room to be comfortable, they would feel safer in a secure enclosure... and I would sleep better. Has anyone else had experience with putting them in a secure barn at night?


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

Mine love to be in the barn at night. I think putting them up every night would be a good option- I have heard of goats being taken in the daytime... Not really sure of how normal that is though.


----------



## farmercarrie (May 2, 2015)

I am also wondering if anyone has tried those "predator lights"... the infrared lights that flash at predator height. Or horses... if they share a fence could they be enough to deter a big cat? We've had a lion that used to use the back of our property (along the back of pasture) for a path... but I haven't seen any sign of one for a long time.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I forgot to take pics. Will do tomorrow if I don't forget.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Blinking light are a rip off.
To a big cat a donk is lunch
A well built barn works well but you got to let your goats out sometime.
I have seen my guard dogs put the run on bairs cats yotes domesticate dogs and mountain sheep
A good dog is worth the good night sleep you will get not worring about your goats


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

*Guard dogs*

I am a big fan of Great Pyrenees for livestock protection. If you can get them through the puppy stage they will be worth a lot for their unusual nature. When they are young their size and playfulness can be a problem with baby goats, but these dogs are thinkers. Mine knows the command "sit" and that is about all. He evaluates situations and does not automatically lunge at the fence like my Labrador retriever. They are different from any dog I have ever owned. He knows the difference between passing buzzards and red tail hawks. Not sure how, but he knows.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I am really leaning towards a donkey instead of dogs. I do not have the fencing for dogs and don't want the liability. I also don't have time to Care for puppies. And as harsh as it is I think I would take a donkey being ate versus a dog better. I'm also worried I would bond with the pups too much and that would interfere with their jobs? 

I keep forgetting to take pics of my barn. Either way I will be adding to the height of the front to deter anything from getting in.


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

If you would like a donkey go for it. I think they are cute. If you want a donkey to protect against mountain lions, it's probably not going to happen.

Dogs can be a handful and a liability for sure and are not for everyone. I'm not trying to talk you into dogs, just don't want you to expect too much of a donkey either.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/guard-donkey-zbcz1310.aspx


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I know they're not much against lions. Hopefully enough to make them think they can find an easier meal elsewhere. If I had the knowledge /time to train a pair or trio of dogs I would. If I had the money I'd buy a pair already trained... However I don't. So I will fortify the barn and hopefully a guard donkey will help. 

Thinking of getting the goats insured. Anyone have experience with that?


----------



## ms_mac (Oct 7, 2012)

You are right about the dogs if you don't have proper perimeter fence. Many of the LGD dogs will wander away and not look back if there is no fence. My Pyrenees is very attached to me but we still watch him when we have to open the gate. I have heard that the miniature donkey is not good protection, just very cute. A full sized donkey might be the way to go. Don't you just love this forum? I have enjoyed getting input on other subjects from people all over America


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

A miniature donkey isn't effective even against dogs or coyotes, they are at just as much or more risk as the goats, especially with lions around.

If you get a donkey, a standard or mammoth is the way to go although no donkey will be able to protect against lions. Donkeys are easy prey for lions, but against stray dogs and coyotes, a large donkey CAN be effective.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

My neighbors mini donkey killed a coyote a week ago. She also chases dogs off. I'm sure she would be lion lunch though.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Here's the front of my kidding/ night barn. They get locked up in there at night. I'm thinking I can nail up boards above the metal panel to deter a cat from jumping in.


----------

